# Smoked "Baked" Beans



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares
1/2 Medium onion, diced
1/2 Bell pepper, diced
1 - 2 Jalapeno Peppers, diced (seeding is optional)
1 - 55 ounce can Bush’s Baked Beans
1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained
3/4 Cup Brown Sugar, packed
1/2 Cup Honey
1 Cup ketchup
1/2 - 1 Tbs. dry (ground) mustard

Saute bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Saute onion, bell pepper and jalapeno pepper until tender.

In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time)

Place in a 220-250 deg smoker for 2 1/2 – 3 hours or place in a 350 deg oven and bake for 1 hour. I prefur the smoker. 

Peno's are optional. I always add them. These will be the best bean you ever had.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

You forgot to add your garlic and 1 lb of ground highspeed beef(venison). If you add that and eliminate the pineapple you are real close to my secret recipe.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks GOOD but
I prefer Dark Molasses added instead of all that catsup.

:lookout:
PCM


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Maple syrup N honey


----------

